# Books / Materials transport



## Titleistguy (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey all,

Thinking one Pelican 1650, with rollers, no foam should do it.  Anyone else use Pelican cases or similar with any useful feedback? 

Or possibly the 1615 Air.


----------



## AlexPE (Apr 18, 2019)

Just use an old one you never plan on using for anything else. Ive used the same for PE, SE1 and SE2 and its about ready to disintegrate.

Dont do what 1 guy at my testing site did, which is carry them all in by hand.


----------



## cal91 (Apr 18, 2019)

Honestly I just used the the same old duffle bag I've been using for years to pack clothes in for trips.


----------



## cal91 (Apr 18, 2019)

Worked like a gem


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2019)

I saw some people using a wagon and it was brilliant. it makes easy to organize and basically have a bookshelf on its side, and the wheels bring it closer to table level so it's like an extension of your exam table!!!


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2019)

like this 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H7KR6Z1/ref=sspa_dk_detail_8?psc=1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 18, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I saw some people using a wagon and it was brilliant. it makes easy to organize and basically have a bookshelf on its side, and the wheels bring it closer to table level so it's like an extension of your exam table!!!


The transpo (I think?) people had actual Radio Flyer wagons (that was the most extreme), makes sense with all those standards. I used one of those laptop rolly briefcases and a normal sized backpack so mobility wasn't impaired too much.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 18, 2019)

My personal favorite is watching people roll in holding only the NCEES practice exam and/or only the FE reference handbook (I've seen this twice now). They usually don't make it to the PM session.


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2019)

yeah I just used a small roller carryon size and a backpack for a couple other books and that was enough for me, i was just impressed with not having to bend over, and having taller sides to just make it niiiiice


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 18, 2019)

To the original topic, I think a Pelican case is probably way overkill and unless you plan to use it again for some other purpose. Just use something you already own. Plus bringing a zillion books has rapidly diminishing returns and, in the case of Sacramento, the proctors wouldn't allow us to have any more than 4-5 references on the table at a time anyway.


----------



## tb93310 (Apr 18, 2019)

I used a large luggage box


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 18, 2019)

I used a milk crate. It worked for me since I didn’t have that many references and I was within walking distance of the exam site.

Unfortunately, it rained that morning.


----------



## psustruct (Jul 5, 2020)

I use a collapsible hand dolly with 4 crates from walmart.  I stack the crates 2X2 next to the table for added flat-space.


----------



## StandardPractice (Jul 6, 2020)

I think I will "death stranding" my books and call it a day


----------



## dauwerda (Sep 3, 2020)

I used my carry-on bag on wheels - just the right size and able to roll


----------



## EBAT75 (Sep 5, 2020)

Are there limits on number and size of boxes one can bring to the SE exam?


----------



## Reverse Polish (Sep 8, 2020)

EnergizerBunnyAt75 said:


> Are there limits on number and size of boxes one can bring to the SE exam?


Not that I'm aware.  I saw examinees who appeared to bring every engineering book they ever owned, including outdated editions of codes.  I suppose that if you're able to wade through multiple stacks of books and find the portion of the code you need, more power to you.  Bear in mind, you'll need some table space for the exam itself.

I know that I brought two boxes (approx. 58L ea.), not quite full of references.  My personal opinion is that, if you bring much more, you're relying too heavily on the books and risk encumbering yourself.   You'll have time to look up specific code provisions (If you know what you're seeking), but you're not going to have time to research, should you get stuck on a problem.  That's just based on my experience, though.  I'm sure others have different thoughts.


----------



## User1 (Sep 8, 2020)

i agree with @Reverse Polish

i brought a small rolling suitcase with my codes and binders and had a couple books that didnt fit,  in a backpack with my snacks. more would have been too much.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 8, 2020)

Wish I had this problem... can't even bring snacks or drinks to the computerized exam.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Sep 10, 2020)

I used a mini platform truck cart with a couple of transparent tote storage boxes (the large ones). Worked fabulously without messing up any of my book tabs! Easy to carry and organize. Something like this. I even got some compliments and thumbs ups from a few fellow examinees.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 10, 2020)

I had a collapsible rolling crate and stacked two milkcrates on top of it. One guy in my exam had a bookshelf with doors strapped to a dolly. I also saw another engineer who brought two dollies each with three big tubs about the size of what Lonestar posted above. I thought both of those were a little excessive, but whatever.


----------

